# SHOOTING AT 15 OR 20 YARDS



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

I HAVE HUNTED EVERY SPRING SEASON ,WE DO NOT GET 15 YARD SHOOTING VERY OFTEN WE KILL A PRETTY GOOD NUMBER OF BIRDS EVERY YEAR,BUT 25 BIRD DAY IS GOOD FOR THE THREE OF US,I WILL TAKE ANY HELP I CAN GET FROM ANYBODY,THE BIRD WORK OUR DECOYS WELL, IF WE DONT SHOOT AT 30 YARD THERE GONE,HAVE DAY AT 45 YARDS THERE GONE.AND SO ON! CHRIS ,,,, 15 TO 20 YARD SHOOTING THIS WEEK END,I HAVE TO FIGEROUT WHAT I AM DOING WRONG. HELP , :beer:


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

nothing, shoot when you have the chance. I would say 30-45 yards is close enough


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

are you yelling in the field also?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The wind was everything last weekend as to why we had close shooting. The birds approached low the whole way. This is NOT the norm on your average weather day.

Actually, the coolest part about the whole weekend was a point during the mid afternoon on Saturday. There was a small hill to the NW of our spread and birds were approaching from that direction. They were flying so low that they would disappear below the hill................then reappear popping right over it, dragging the stubble with only a 200 yard run down to our spread. We were giggling like little girls, it was awesome.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> The wind was everything last weekend as to why we had close shooting. The birds approached low the whole way. This is NOT the norm on your average weather day.
> 
> Actually, the coolest part about the whole weekend was a point during the mid afternoon on Saturday. There was a small hill to the NW of our spread and birds were approaching from that direction. They were flying so low that they would disappear below the hill................then reappear popping right over it, dragging the stubble with only a 200 yard run down to our spread. We were giggling like little girls, it was awesome.


 :eyeroll: I dislike you! :lol: I guess the birds weren't digging us as much!


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I betting that if my ecaller wouldn't of went to **** we would be saying the same thing? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: It fun to see the geese flying so low anyway!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We had a floater spread out.  Gotta love H2O

The Minot guys did well in the fields as well


----------



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

Saturday afternoon was the best afternoon hunt any of us have ever had. They were fighting the wind coming from the north scraping bellies on the stubble like Chris said. Simply awesome to watch. They were lifting up as they came to our spread, so we had to down wind them a little bit, but still great shooting!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

B.D.B. said:


> Saturday afternoon was the best afternoon hunt any of us have ever had. They were fighting the wind coming from the north scraping bellies on the stubble like Chris said. Simply awesome to watch. They were lifting up as they came to our spread, so we had to down wind them a little bit, but still great shooting!


Saturday afternoon did rock.
Our blinds were in a low spot within the spread, only time in my life I think ive actually had to wait for the birds to rise a little bit to get a shot off without killing decoys. Sadly, the shooting ability was a little lacking, but still got birds.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Hunting with Chris and the boys this weekend was definitely a treat. Now the treat..ment is for wind burn. Damn was it ever windy! Lots of great shooting though. I don't think giggling was what I'd call it, it was more of pure amazement when a couple very large flocks dropped below the hill to where other water was at to then appear HEADING RIGHT FOR US! :strapped:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Yup, the wind made all the difference in the world on Saturday. Closest shots I've had all season. It sure is nice when the birds are already on the deck 1/4 mile out or when they backflip and drop 70 yards in 5-10 seconds right into the spread. But with that wind it was also tuff shooting. As soon as you would pop out of the blind the birds would get a good 20 yards out before the first shot was even fired.

With that wind it was the first time I've ever seen a bird glide into the spread and actually get farther away downwind while it was facing us the whole time.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Why you think you're doing something wrong? That's just snow geese. Unless the wind is pushing them or some other weather is causing them to operate with abandon, they aren't going to get in a hurry to do anything.

I had an old blue goose orbit a half dozen times this afternoon until he got down within 25 yards. There is a lot of time in all that working back and forth for them to spot something amiss and then, as you say, they're gone. 
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Chaws said:


> Hunting with Chris and the boys this weekend was definitely a treat. Now the treat..ment is for wind burn. Damn was it ever windy! Lots of great shooting though. I don't think giggling was what I'd call it, it was more of pure amazement when a couple very large flocks dropped below the hill to where other water was at to then appear HEADING RIGHT FOR US! :strapped:


Fun hunting with you Troy! It was a fun weekend!!!
All I got to say is thank god we had 4 wheelers!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Maverick said:


> Fun hunting with you Troy! It was a fun weekend!!!
> All I got to say is thank god we had 4 wheelers!


In deed! Wheelers are a must! Now to fashion some 30 foot ropes for pulling the sleds  I'm still finding mud everywhere!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Chaws said:


> HEADING RIGHT FOR US! :strapped:


If we let them get closer we could of saved a few shells just like this guy.

Enjoy...


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

that was awesome.....


----------

